# Routing Elliptical TRUE Shapes



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

With the number of elliptical cutting jigs available on the market which one will produce the smallest shape. We have always had a problem getting our shapes as small as we like and end up using a large shape then reducing to what we want with a template guide and straight cutter. I would be interested in what can be achieved with what is available on the market.
Tom 
(Template Tom)


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Some on here have made ellipse jigs (I think you did too?), but those on the market are for big ellipses, not small ones.

For example, the smallest ellipse Rockler's jig can make is 9 1/2" x 17 1/2". For small ones I guess one would have to use templates and bushings: Ellipse instructions


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Noob said:


> Some on here have made ellipse jigs (I think you did too?), but those on the market are for big ellipses, not small ones.
> 
> For example, the smallest ellipse Rockler's jig can make is 9 1/2" x 17 1/2". For small ones I guess one would have to use templates and bushings: Ellipse instructions


Paulo

I am still working on my 15+year old Jig I made to see if it is possible to produce elliptical shapes which are restricted to a 400 x 300mm board. I have produced other elliptical jigs suitable for routing 2400 x 1200mm and must confess it is easier to make the larger size. As a matter of interest the Jig I am working on is much bigger then what is produced commercially but I am convinced I will have it routing smaller ellipses soon
Tom
(Template Tom)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Noob

I have one and it will do 8" x 10" ovals easy..Once you have the master (male and female)you can make any size all the way down to 2" x 3" with the magic donuts and they will come out true shapes .

"Designed for use with just about any plunge router, the Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig lets you cut circles and ellipse shapes over a wide range of dimensions and proportions. 
Set up takes only a couple of minutes and is virtually math-free. 
Using the jig is just as easy. 
As you move the router through the cut, the jig's sliding dovetail mechanism keeps the router precisely on the cut line. 

Maximum length for major axis is 52".
Maximum difference between minor and major axes is 8".
Includes jig arm, jig base, two dovetail keys, and two locking pivots.
Single pivot can be locked to make circles up to 52" diameter.
Pre-drilled for Porter-Cable 690/890 routers or routers with 6" base footprints.
Made from 1/4" thick phenolic for durability."

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=PAT--&product=PA081
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=PAT--
===========



Noob said:


> Some on here have made ellipse jigs (I think you did too?), but those on the market are for big ellipses, not small ones.
> 
> For example, the smallest ellipse Rockler's jig can make is 9 1/2" x 17 1/2". For small ones I guess one would have to use templates and bushings: Ellipse instructions


----------

